# Guitars we should have kept.



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

My first guitar in a long collection of guitars I should have kept? 2004 50th Anniversary strat beautiful ash body 54 vintage spec pickups with pole pieces that were the correct size for that year. They were bigger in the first year  I miss this guitar.

- - - Updated - - -

1992 Fender 62 American RI. Made with the same wood the SRV guitar was made from notice the fret board. It played like butter but G.A.S called and I had to answer.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

There's 2 guitars I wish I'd kept. A 52 Hotrod Tele and a 62 Hotrod Strat. But especially the Hotrod strat as its the only Strat I ever really liked.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My USA Hamer.

Ah well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My very first one; a little plastic job from Sears about 56 years ago just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Three come to mind. A mid 70s SG, a G&L Broadcaster and a 72 Tele (my first electric bought used in 85)


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

My early 80's BC Rich Mockingbird with Kahler bridge...then it was about $600 used...now....I should kill myself


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My '62 Southern Jumbo. That is all.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Muddy Waters Telecaster. Completely blew away any prejudice I had for MIM Fenders. Rivalled some of my MIA Tele's.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

My first decent guitar was a 1980 Les Paul Custom in metallic baby $hit green that I bought used for $800. Had a chainsaw case & those cool peg winders built into the tuners. Then I bought another used guitar for $300. I now believe that it was a late 50s Gretsch Duo Jet. 

In 1993 I stupidly traded them both for a brand new SRV Strat at MusicPlex in Brampton. 

P.S. That store also bought a tweed Deluxe off me for $300.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

My epi double neck


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

'81 explorer


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

60th anniv Tele that weighed about 6 lbs and sounded killer, looked great too. Just a victim of GAS for something
else. And my LP Classic...it was heavy but looked great and brought the rock effortlessly. I fell into the trap of hating the snot green inlays and couldn't stand to look at it so off it went. Lastly the mid 70s SG that I believe gtone now has, great guitar


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Late eighties Hamer Californian that I bought new.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had an old early 70's red label Yamaha acoustic , sold it in 1981 , blew the $125 I got for it on beer at Sturgis.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Early '70s Fender Telecaster Deluxe, matching mid '70s Fender Telecaster Bass, Fender lap steel with screw in legs and tweed case, Gibson B-25 (I think) flattop, Orpheum tenor banjo, Mason & Risch upright piano.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't want to talk about ....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I don't want to talk about ....


Yeah, I had to choose between guitars and food. Spending much of one winter in my car didn't help either.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

My father gave me this guitar and I sold it needed the cash at the time. A 1989 or so Larrivee D60. I regret this one every single day.
One thing I have learned in 39 years of playing? And honestly owning well over 300 guitars in my lifetime? If you find one you love to play NEVER ever EVER sell it no matter what sell your amp sell your soul but hold on to that guitar. Because its sometimes impossible to replace it and you will spend tons of money and time trying to find the one thing you already had.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess i dont regret trading or selling my guitars in the past 46 years or so. The only one i would like back is my George Benson Ibanez from the early 80's.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

marcos said:


> I guess i dont regret trading or selling my guitars in the past 46 years or so. The only one i would like back is my George Benson Ibanez from the early 80's.


Marcos, what were you thinking my good man? I would love to have one of those if it was the one with the extra wide neck. Those things are beautiful.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Beater '73 Strat...regretted selling the day after it went


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A 1962 Gibson Barney Kessel Custom, !961 Gibson J45, 1974 Gibson LP, 1967/68 (exact date and year not known) Bill Lewis Classic Bosa Nova, it took a walk in 1981 when I was on the road. The loss of the Bill Lewis still hurts, apparently new furniture was more important.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

84' or 85' ( can't remember which) Ibanez RS1010 SL steve lukather model. pickups and trem weren't great but it felt good.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

don't really miss anything

but my right brain says: I wish I'd kept the cheap Les Paul Studio I bought years ago, and saved/invested all the money I've blown going through gear ever since

it got the job done


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

My wife bought me a '69 Thinline RI before we were married (the basis for my username) and I foolishly sold it a few years later to fund another guitar (jazz box phase). Instant remorse. A few years later I was cruising kijiji and found the same guy posting it. I jumped at the opportunity to repurchase it and bring it home to a smiling Mrs Thinline.

Granted, a wife being happy about her husband bringing home a guitar did disrupt the space/time continuum, but the cosmic balance was restored when I showed her the bill for the Danny Gatton pickups going in it


----------



## TB72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Gibson Blueshawk...The lightest electric I've ever owned.

Didn't miss it too badly until I got a gig that involves a lot of fly dates. That featherweight would sure come in handy now, trying to keep baggage costs down.

- - - Updated - - -



nonreverb said:


> Beater '73 Strat...regretted selling the day after it went


YOU SOLD THE STRAT?! JAY-SUS!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> Beater '73 Strat...regretted selling the day after it went


Saw a hardtail, strung like a Tele in black today. It felt good. The asking price was $3,000


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

@ Thinline, Holy crap dude that was funny! Thank you


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thinline said:


> My wife bought me a '69 Thinline RI before we were married (the basis for my username) and I foolishly sold it a few years later to fund another guitar (jazz box phase). Instant remorse. A few years later I was cruising kijiji and found the same guy posting it. I jumped at the opportunity to repurchase it and bring it home to a smiling Mrs Thinline.
> 
> )


I always like these stories...guy sells car, guitar whatever, and it comes back to him


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

At least I had the foresight to keep my blond '76 Strat strung just like that 



Tone Chaser said:


> Saw a hardtail, strung like a Tele in black today. It felt good. The asking price was $3,000


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thinline said:


> Granted, a wife being happy about her husband bringing home a guitar did disrupt the space/time continuum, but the cosmic balance was restored when I showed her the bill for the Danny Gatton pickups going in it


Brilliant!!...Thanks for the laugh!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Sold a Gibson L6S-Deluxe that I wasn't playing much and needed some money. I had Thomastik flatwound 13's on it and it just sang, perfect for Beatles type sounds (like the rhythm sound in Get Back).


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I went through a "nothing is good enough" phase and there were more than one that I should have kept!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thinline said:


> My wife bought me a '69 Thinline RI before we were married (the basis for my username) and I foolishly sold it a few years later to fund another guitar (jazz box phase). Instant remorse. A few years later I was cruising kijiji and found the same guy posting it. I jumped at the opportunity to repurchase it and bring it home to a smiling Mrs Thinline.
> 
> Granted, a wife being happy about her husband bringing home a guitar did disrupt the space/time continuum, but the cosmic balance was restored when I showed her the bill for the Danny Gatton pickups going in it


That reminds me, Christmas 1980, the wife bought me a new Tele, black,maple neck. Sold it about ten years later. Not a good idea to sell a gift from your souse.
Good thing she loves me. LOL.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My first Martin a 1975-76 D 28-I still remember the serial number.

Another Martin my wife's 1959 D 18-sold it on consignment at the Kingston Guitar Shop-Bruce Cockburn bought it.

My 2003 Fender 50th Anniv Strat-same one as the OP


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

marcos said:


> That reminds me, Christmas 1980, the wife bought me a new Tele, black,maple neck. Sold it about ten years later. Not a good idea to sell a gift from your souse.
> Good thing she loves me. LOL.


My wife bought me a POS Fender mustang 1 when we first started dating. I returned it to L&M for a store credit to use against a tube amp...............she hasn't bought me anything guitar related since!


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

A trio of guitars come to mind ....

1986 G&L ASAT 
2006 Heritage H150
1968 ES-335

cheers always,


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I had an ES-335 12-string that I bought as an empty shell, made it work, sold it to my guitar tech (!?), a '70s Beneteau that I sold when I needed money badly (in retrospect, I didn't need it _that _badly).

Mark Warren, if you're out there, I want that 12-string back!


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Traded a '67 Tele for a 71 S.G Deluxe in '72
Got rid of a 60's Gretsch Chet Atkins Country Gentleman the same year.....


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sold my '66 Tele in 1974 to fund the purchase of a new SG Standard...ooohhhh, yaaahhh, good move there, buddy.[/IMG]







[/URL]

All pics 1968 early 1969

Amazingly, I still have that grey cord that plugged into the Traynor amp but it no longer works. Been through a few Traynor YBA 1's since that one.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's rough, Ed ;-)

Chris - I've played one of those Anniversary Strats - I agree, great guitars.

Ironically, the one I lament selling the most is far from the most expensive I've owned. That 2004 MIA Standard Strat that I dropped and had refinished with sonic blue with a tort guard and a firebird pup in the bridge is the guitar that I probably kick myself the most over.


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Late 90's ? Gibson Montana J45, played like butter, sounded great. Played a recent one at L&M and it felt like I went home, big diff in prices now though.  Stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lots of them I miss but no real regrets. I'd like to get this Tyler BW back. It was my number one for 5 years and It was a special guitar.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I regret selling my 62 Jag back in the early 80's. Actually I never it all that much but I hear they go for some serious money these days.


----------



## kyuquot (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh man... I guess the worst was my 1982 Wine red LP standard with Tim Shaw's in it. It had nasty checking and chipping of paint on the neck and weighted more than the Sun but I guess when your little kid needs braces you do what you gotta do... Too bad it keeps popping up in screen saver pics!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I had one like this in the mid 80s, Yamaha SBG-1300TS. It was built well and played pretty nice, but it weighted a metric ton. My first serious guitar. I sold it in the early 90's and didn't play guitar for over ten years.


----------

